# Torque pro/ scan gauge



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

I've used the torque pro app with a Bluetooth obd. Works pretty well.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

I use torque with Bluetooth odb2 and I think it works extremely well for increasing your fuel efficiency and I like being able to see fluid temps instead of the dummy guage. Kind of hard to calibrate for instant fuel economy. Has to be in before you even start the car every time for a full tank. I haven't managed it yet and it seems to read a bit lower than the DIC. I like it that way so if I set my goal for 60 I'm really running around 65 mpg on DIC.


----------

